# Filter for 36 gallon



## aimbdd

I Was looking for a filter for my 36. I have a aqua clear 50 on there now for cycling, but I don't think that will cut it as I think i will be stocking it pretty full.

Any suggestions? I won't be using more then one filter so it needs to do everything. I was looking at the aqua clear 70, or the Fluval C, but I wasn't sure which one I would need.


----------



## emc7

What will your stocking be like? What sort of space is the tank in (canisters are quieter than hang-on-backs, but more $)?


----------



## aimbdd

Semi aggressive. So far some tiger barbs, red tail shark. Would prefer to not spend the money for a canister. In the living room so noise isn't that big of an issues. Its pretty wide open, couple decorations.


----------



## austinroberts23

I run emperors or penguins on my tanks. Along with canisters.


----------



## AquariumTech

Why no more than one filter? The more filters the better, and its not just a good idea to have more in terms of sheer filtration power. Its also less stressful on your fish when it comes time to maintenances, and its easier on either filter, and there are other benefits as well. There is no such thing as too much filtration! Now depending on what fish you get, there is such thing as too much out flow from your filters (not a problem when using multiple smaller filters, rather than 1 big one).

Now it depends which route you want to go, if you want to go HOB (hang on back), then I think you had your choices right. The best HOBs on the market, no questions asked, are the AquaClears and Fluval C Series. In terms of size, if you are really persistent to stick with only one filter, for whatever reason, I would go with the biggest one possible. Which from AquaClears would be the 110 model; then the C goes up to the C4 model but thats about equal in size to the AC (AquaClear) 70 model. I have a AC110 on a 29G with an old Fluval 204, and seems to do well. Its up to you which one you want to use, the AC is going to be more flexible with media, and hold more of it. On the other hand, the Fluval C is a little easier to clean, has the wet/dry compartment (I have tested it and it works for nitrate removal with the right media), and has a few other small features that might be more convenient for you. I have a video somewhere in my sig that does a detailed comparison of the 2 filters, I didnt really hit on a whole lot because I dont feel like typing it all. 

If you really want to go with only 1 filter though, I would HIGHLY suggest a canister. For sizing on canisters, depending who makes it, I usually say (as far as sizing/power goes) always go at least 1-2 sizes bigger than what is recommended for your tank. As far as specifics, maybe you should do some research, but I wouldnt hesitate to recommend any Fluval Canister, because I have great experiences with all their filters. If you have the money, the G6 is the way to go. If you dont have as much money to dish out check out the 306/406 or 305/405. You can get those for really good prices around the web if you do a little shopping.


----------

